
Ask HN: Best way to document RESTful APIs? - alexk307
What is the best way to document a RESTful API? I&#x27;ve used tools like Swagger&#x2F;Apiary before, but they require a considerable amount of manual work when writing all the specs. Is there a better more automated approach to this that you have used?
======
dozzie
You see, the problem you're facing comes from the fact that REST is not a
protocol, but a pattern, so when you need to document external interface, you
need to document not only what functions you have, but also how does the
protocol look like. Proper RPC protocols (e.g. JSON-RPC) give much less work.

------
sidcool
I have use Swagger and it seems quite good.

